# Illinois Endorsement (Comity)



## busbeepbeep (Feb 3, 2009)

I sent in my completed application to the Illinois board for PE license endorsement. My PE is in Louisiana. Does anyone have any experience in dealing with Illinois regarding how long I can expect the process to take?

Also, what criteria do they consider? Is there any chance they deny my application for endorsement? I took EE Power in Oct '07, have 6 years experience, graduated ABET college, good transcripts if that matters, and my $100 check won't bounce.  Just a bit nervous about the process seeing as how I was tasked with getting the IL PE so that we can work on an upcoming project.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 3, 2009)

busbeepbeep said:


> I sent in my completed application to the Illinois board for PE license endorsement. My PE is in Louisiana. Does anyone have any experience in dealing with Illinois regarding how long I can expect the process to take?
> Also, what criteria do they consider? Is there any chance they deny my application for endorsement? I took EE Power in Oct '07, have 6 years experience, graduated ABET college, good transcripts if that matters, and my $100 check won't bounce.  Just a bit nervous about the process seeing as how I was tasked with getting the IL PE so that we can work on an upcoming project.


My friend set up one of those NCEES records and is now a PE in about half the states. Illinois was the toughest one. He ended up going to trial to get licensed there.

But he raised red flags by being the first applicant with his degree - surveying engineering from Ferris State University (Big Rapids, Michigan).

I don't know if his situation applies to yours at all. Maybe just that the Illinois Board can go by the book and then stand their ground.

Good luck.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 3, 2009)

I am also applying to Illinois for an endorsement(comity) license, SE not PE.  I sent my application in the second week of January. I've gotten three letters since. One stating that they have received it, and the other two stating that they have not received transcripts and license verification from my school and original state. I am now waiting for the letter stating that they have a complete application.

Their next board meeting is in the last week of February, so I should get a response after that regarding their decision on my licensure. So far I have not had any problems. The board meets every other month. Their next meeting is in April.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I mailed my application last week. My application envelope included my transcripts and my license verification letter from the LA Board. It should be ok to have these sealed envelopes inside my application packet, right? Or did I have to instruct LSU and LAPELS to mail their letters to Illinois?

Hopefully I'll be good to go for the February Illinois Board Meeting.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 3, 2009)

busbeepbeep said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I mailed my application last week. My application envelope included my transcripts and my license verification letter from the LA Board. It should be ok to have these sealed envelopes inside my application packet, right? Or did I have to instruct LSU and LAPELS to mail their letters to Illinois?
> 
> Hopefully I'll be good to go for the February Illinois Board Meeting.



Yes it's OK to include transcripts and license verification if they will give them to you. My state and school do not issue official documents to individuals.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 3, 2009)

ARLORD:

If I recall correctly, (and I assume that you are aware), IL has thier own state specific "SEII" exam for the SE designation.

I believe that all applicants for SE registration need to take it.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 3, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> ARLORD:If I recall correctly, (and I assume that you are aware), IL has thier own state specific "SEII" exam for the SE designation.
> 
> I believe that all applicants for SE registration need to take it.



Yes, that exam is now national prepared by NCEES. It was state prepared prior to 1992, '87 or something like that.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (May 11, 2018)

I applied last November 2017 and its May 2018 and no decision on Illinois comity application yet. Called today and got told itll take two more months at least..So Nov 2017 to July 2018...9 months to approve an application? Are these guys serious...has anyone else faced such a long approval time?


----------



## Mr. Zane (May 11, 2018)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> I applied last November 2017 and its May 2018 and no decision on Illinois comity application yet. Called today and got told itll take two more months at least..So Nov 2017 to July 2018...9 months to approve an application? Are these guys serious...has anyone else faced such a long approval time?


Oh....are you responding to a topic created in 2009?

I did my application with TBPE, almost 2 months I got the approval.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (May 11, 2018)

Mr. Zane said:


> Oh....are you responding to a topic created in 2009?
> 
> I did my application with TBPE, almost 2 months I got the approval.


Yes, as this one was the first search result that popped up...so I posted to see if anyone would reply...

2 months about sounds right...I have been waiting 7 months already in Illinois. Crappy crappy state board...


----------



## Mr. Zane (May 11, 2018)

CntrlEngrPE said:


> Yes, as this one was the first search result that popped up...so I posted to see if anyone would reply...
> 
> 2 months about sounds right...I have been waiting 7 months already in Illinois. Crappy crappy state board...


I can directly email the person that managing my application. What you can do is call the board and find that person, better to talk. 7 months sounds tooooo long..


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (May 11, 2018)

Ahh, but Illinois is broke, and broken.  They take forever to do lots of things.  It took almost a month for them to just verify my FE.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 11, 2018)

I was able to apply and was granted comity in IL in under 2 months. I also applied using my NCEES Record. 7 months is far too long. Something is out of order in the process. I concur with MZ, you should try speaking with someone else on this who knows a bit more about your application directly.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE (May 29, 2018)

I have spoken with 3-4 different people...sorry, I should have clarified that none of the information I got was through email/letters,,,it was all over the phone...I have them on speed dial...still waiting...not sure whats taking this long.!


----------

